# buying a small 1 bedroom apartment



## mimimom (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi,

Is it possible for us to buy an apartment even if we have never been to Australia? 


If yes, where can we find affordable and a decent apartment? I dont have any preference for any city but if it will make a difference in price, do let me know.

Thank you


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

U should home to the f.i,r.b website. As a foreigner u need their approval before u buy. It is common for them to approve u if u buy in an "off the plan " style development ie new unit to be built as generally 50% of these developments are allowed to be sold to foreigners. I recommend u buy in Queensland the best state in Australia . If u need help pm me as I work in law in qld, but we only do qld property law


----------

